

Deface My Site; Get $20 - tsergiu
http://www.toarca.com/deface

======
dalke
Send his ISP a DMCA takedown notice? That looks like it would meet the terms
of the challenge.

~~~
ithkuil
"You must leave the navigation bar and the instructions intact, and in the
same positions."

~~~
dalke
Ooo, good point.

